# Certificate of Military Exemption



## Bones (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi, I was born in South Africa in 1975 and moved to the UK in 1981. Having received my British citizenship (and passport) due to my father and residency i decided to apply for my South African passport 8 years ago which i received. However i am looking to move back to SA next year. I have been told that i will need to apply for a Certificate of Military Exemption? I am 36 and would appreciate any info. Also, am i able to keep both passports (i.e duel citizenship)?

Many thanks.


----------



## Ostrich (May 20, 2011)

South Africa allows dual citizenship, so if you already have both passports, it shouldn't be an issue. However, there is some law which states that if you choose to receive foreign citizenship as an adult, you must apply to keep your SA citizenship, or else they could revoke it. 

Certificate of Military Exemption -- dunno about that. I thought they ended compulsory military service in 1994???


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Ostrich said:


> South Africa allows dual citizenship, so if you already have both passports, it shouldn't be an issue. However, there is some law which states that if you choose to receive foreign citizenship as an adult, you must apply to keep your SA citizenship, or else they could revoke it.
> 
> Certificate of Military Exemption -- dunno about that. I thought they ended compulsory military service in 1994???


I have dual citizenship, had to request to retain my SA citizenship before I received UK citizenship. Yep, conscription ended long ago!


----------

